# About to sire my first litter....



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

My beautiful boy Zappa has sired his first litter, who are due in just over a week! I am getting pick of the litter, which I am trying to sell (New York area). What are the best sites on which I can place an ad to do so? I placed one on Ebay Classifieds, but no hits thus far. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Usually a pick of a nice litter would be by word of mouth, no?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pick of the litter is usually kept to show and improve on the breed. I have never heard of a pick being taken by the stud owner to be sold. Were the parents health tested and had they had their hips checked before the breeding? Are either or both parents titled in conformation of performance? Is this pick being sold to a show or performance home? It would help to have more information before commenting._


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

billtill said:


> My beautiful boy Zappa has sired his first litter, who are due in just over a week! I am getting pick of the litter, which I am trying to sell (New York area). What are the best sites on which I can place an ad to do so? I placed one on Ebay Classifieds, but no hits thus far. Thanks in advance for the help!


That sounds like advertising right there, and this isn't the place for it.


----------



## billtill (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know anyone personally who wants to buy a puppy, though I've tried to get the word out to everyone I know that there are pups coming.

No, this dog is not going to be shown. We are breeding to sell the puppies to people who... want a puppy! 

I'm not advertising here, simply asking if anyone knows a good site on which I can do that. No one has ever heard of breeding dogs and selling the puppies? Is this really so frowned upon in this "community"? Yes, both the parents have been tested and have excellent DNA/health. I don't see how this is even relevant to my question though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

billtill said:


> I don't know anyone personally who wants to buy a puppy, though I've tried to get the word out to everyone I know that there are pups coming.
> 
> No, this dog is not going to be shown. We are breeding to sell the puppies to people who... want a puppy!
> 
> I'm not advertising here, simply asking if anyone knows a good site on which I can do that. No one has ever heard of breeding dogs and selling the puppies? Is this really so frowned upon in this "community"? Yes, both the parents have been tested and have excellent DNA/health. I don't see how this is even relevant to my question though.


I really think that this is something that should be thought out before a litter is even planned.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What sort of health testing did you do?

And yes, we have heard of breeding dogs to sell puppies, we call those breeders Back Yard Breeders. A dog should be bred because it has qualities to better the breed, a dog shouldn't be bred because it has a heat cycle or testicles and an owner that wants money.

Breeding to sell the puppies is not good breeding intentions, I would hope that those people wanting to buy a puppy would first go to a shelter or breed specific rescue and adopted dogs that, y'know, are about to die from pet overpopulation because of so many people buying puppies 'just to sell.'

Most people on this forum like to see poodles being produce to better the breed, not more that are going to create doodles from BYB or get stuck in the shelter when the cute factor is over.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

If you don't mind my asking, why did you decide to produce a litter? My understanding is the pick of the litter is typically kept to show, become titled, and then produce offspring that hopefully will inherit his or her quality DNA -- which ultimately improves the breed for all. The remaining puppies from these planned breedings either go to show homes, or pet families who cherish the poodle and are grateful to obtain the offspring of such healthy, temperamentally desirable parents who represent the best of breed standards.

It doesn't sound as though you even have families lined up who want these pups.


----------



## SSCarr (Dec 11, 2013)

*new standard poodle puppy*

:aetsch:


Fluffyspoos said:


> What sort of health testing did you do?
> 
> And yes, we have heard of breeding dogs to sell puppies, we call those breeders Back Yard Breeders. A dog should be bred because it has qualities to better the breed, a dog shouldn't be bred because it has a heat cycle or testicles and an owner that wants money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

All that I can add to what has already been said is that since the puppies are already on the way, and the people who bred them don't want them, please make sure to completely screen the homes who will take them until you feel certain that it will be their first and last home - don't just turn the puppy over to the first person who has money in their pocket!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

This thread is from 2011.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> This thread is from 2011.


It has been revitalized by a member who has not posted in two years and is most likely the same member as the original poster. It would appear to be a troll with two personae.

Eric.


----------

